
Green Tea Is Inversely Associated with the Incidence of Influenza Infection - batirch
https://academic.oup.com/jn/article/141/10/1862/4630528
======
pcj-github
I'm not sure I'd bank much confidence on a study that used two different
surveys of kids and their parents on self-reported tea consumption and
possible influenza symptoms. Also, while drinking 1-5 cups per/day was
associated in their statistical significance, >5 cups did not.

------
Leary
"among Schoolchildren in a Tea Plantation Area"

Perhaps in a tea plantation area, consumption of tea is correlated with
occupations of the parents, which in turn is correlated with flu risks?

~~~
blaser-waffle
If it's a tea planting area its probably more rural. Just having fewer people
around is going to lower infection risks -- density is one of the reasons it's
spreading fast in China.

------
qsun
It may be also correlated with the habit of drinking "hot" water.

~~~
eitland
Someone I used to work with and who was usually worth listening to said this:

when he was out traveling, felt something brewing and yet had to soldier on
then he'd drink as much hot water as possible.

Not coffee, not tea, but just hot water. According to him this could keep it
at bay (IIRC) for a couple of days.

Based on your post this seems to be common knowledge, but it would be the
first time I heard about except for that.

Edit, had to ask the Internet. Got an answer worthy of a modern day oracle:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=does+hot+water+help+against+influe...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=does+hot+water+help+against+influenza&t=h_&ia=web)

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Hm. Should have tried
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideritis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideritis)
[https://en.sideritis.info/](https://en.sideritis.info/)

Get it while you can!1!!

[https://kliotea.com/greek-mountain-tea/](https://kliotea.com/greek-mountain-
tea/)

------
nostromo
I'm surprised 6-13 year olds are drinking several cups of tea a day in Japan.
Isn't that a fair amount of caffeine for a kid?

~~~
hinkley
Green tea is about on a par with Mountain Dew for caffeine per ounce, but
closer to Coke for caffeine per serving.

The fermentation process for black tea is longer than green tea, and more of
the caffeine becomes solluble, but it's still less that coffee.

~~~
hinkley
correction: it's not fermentation, it's an enzymatic process referred to as
"oxydation", as I was reminded while fact-checking for another reply.

There is fermented tea, but the tea you drink is probably not.

------
huiyifyj
So, green tea is good for health...

------
elif
Great, now all the stores are going to sell out of green tea, too :(

~~~
kesor
Don't worry, proper Shizuoka Green tea can cost $20-$30 per 100g, so only the
rich can afford to get anti-influenza tea for their children.

~~~
sokoloff
That seems wildly cheaper per-serving than going to Starbucks. Plenty of
people go to Starbucks.

------
forkexec
Would matcha work or no?

~~~
jansan
And would Matcha ice cream work?

